# MY FIRST GROW PICS(floros,25 day veg)



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 29, 2008)

Well guys, here it is.....my setup and grow info  
First of all, I'd like to say thank you to everyone who had patience with a NOOB and took the time to help out... it was not in vain

GROW ROOM SETUP- My room is a closet located in the laundry room. It is 6ft x 4ft x 8ft high. I had to add outlets for power since there were none but that was no problem. I use a bucket warmer submerged in water to provide humidity and help regulate temperature. It is controlled with a light timer. It took some playing with to get the levels right ,but after i figured it out it was easy to adjust. I also have an old CO2 tank that i fill with dry ice and leak into the room but i have yet to use it since my plants started growing sooo fast.this was a spur -of-the moment idea so i made my grow tub out of ply wood i had here at the house and then coated it with liquid latex but i will be buying large rubbermaid tubs for next grow. I cut 3  5" holes on the bottom and covered them with some screen i tore off my window(lolol) and covered the screen with a butt load of MG perlite. My soil consist of a 6" layer of regular potting siol mixed heavily with perlite and an upper layer of MG 3 month feed potting mix that is 10" deep also mixed heavily with perlite for an over all depth of 16". Before I planted anything i watered really heavy and allowed to drain all day and planted 3 days later.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 29, 2008)

LIGHTS AND VENITATION- I had a buch of old 4 lamp floro fixtures and decided to take them apart and mount them all to one board since i knew i would have to raise them every day(sometimes twice a day).The board holds 12 T12's.....6 40watt coolwhites and 6 40watt OTT-lights. The OTT-light is a bulb that claims to be a natural light supplement. I gotta say i really like em'. For ventilation, there just happened to be an air duct be hind the wall........so i cut a hole in it and glued a peanut can that i cut the bottom out of to the duct since i did'nt have any real duct tubing. I also found this little weather sensor that measures temp/humidity and records highs and lows for the day and sends it to this little display i keep in my bedroom.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 29, 2008)

NOW FOR THE POT !!!

Once i got the temp/humidity where i wanted it and felt that the soil had drained enough I planted 8 seeds.....bag seeds......but at least they were good bags. The seeds sprouted 4-5 days later and all i've had to do since then is water them.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looking good... Sweet setup... Great build....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 29, 2008)

2ND WEEK 

I decided to try to use perlite to reflect as mush light from the soil as possible. I also started a weekly foliar feed with FLORALICIOUS GROW.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 29, 2008)

3RD WEEK 

STILL GROWIN" STRONG !!! At this point I only water once a week. I also rebuilt my little fan board


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 29, 2008)

:d A Few More 3rd Week Pics:d


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 29, 2008)

4TH WEEK 
I started flowering at 25 days.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 29, 2008)

man these thing must love me !!!! they're actually alot bigger that that now. I'll take a few more pics reall soon


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 29, 2008)

man those are really growin.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 29, 2008)

OK,.. So it's the begining of week 5 

MORE PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!... I think i'll give them more room next time:holysheep: 
 I never expected them to grow like this :ccc: :yay: :bong1: :aok: :guitar:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 29, 2008)

well,.. they're about 20-22" tall now and stinkin' like hell. I can only dream of the puff they wiil produce.this grow will get me better equipment for the next and prolly some good strains/clones. still don't know the sexes yet ,but i inspect them every day...any pointers or tips for floro flowering ???thanks


----------



## Tater (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow nice job.  I like the DIY approach thats awesome.  I'm in the same boat attempting to get better equipment as and when I can.  Keep doing what you are doing the plants look great.  Only suggestion I could make is trying to get those bulbs as close as possible, even touching if you can without burning the plant.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 30, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Wow nice job. I like the DIY approach thats awesome. I'm in the same boat attempting to get better equipment as and when I can. Keep doing what you are doing the plants look great. Only suggestion I could make is trying to get those bulbs as close as possible, even touching if you can without burning the plant.


the lights are raised to take pics only.they're usually 2-3 " away.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 30, 2008)

Great grow man, I'll try my best to stay tuned I tend to forget LOL who knows why I forget things. Too much spliff


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 30, 2008)

Man what a sweet garden of mj ladies.


----------



## Larnek (Jul 30, 2008)

Saw your problem with humidity in Timmy's thread, went looking for stuff for ya. First at $60 is a small electric dehumidifier, which is really your best bet. You could set it up on a timer to only run occasionally.
http://www.smarthome.com/32612.html
They also make nonelectric ones that are linked from that page for like $20, they don't work as fast or hold as much water but may be good enough for your situation.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 3, 2008)

Larnek said:
			
		

> Saw your problem with humidity in Timmy's thread, went looking for stuff for ya. First at $60 is a small electric dehumidifier, which is really your best bet. You could set it up on a timer to only run occasionally.
> http://www.smarthome.com/32612.html
> They also make nonelectric ones that are linked from that page for like $20, they don't work as fast or hold as much water but may be good enough for your situation.


thanks man ... I love all you helpful people. i also need a small heater cause the temps drop below 60 when the lights go off


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 3, 2008)

well, I found 2 males....2 out of 10 ain't bad .I'm pretty sure the rest are females, but it's too early to tell for hermies


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks lovely!


----------



## Iron Lotus (Aug 3, 2008)

Very cool. Nice to see something so simple turning out good.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 3, 2008)

if this does work out good ,...no more marlboro for me  i'll just smoke a doobie every time i want a cigarette


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 3, 2008)

is there any floro light combo i should use to bud ??? i'm about 1 week into flowering


----------



## trophy_1 (Aug 3, 2008)

You want the red light spectrum for flowering. The bulbs will say warm white or daylight on the package.

Good luck with your grow its looking good.


----------



## rami (Aug 3, 2008)

They look great man, but why flower so early?! These would have been huge if u kept em a lil more, plus waaayy mote yield. But still man, great job...ill be keepin up wit this one.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

well here are the two males i pulled the rest are female


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

rami said:
			
		

> They look great man, but why flower so early?! These would have been huge if u kept em a lil more, plus waaayy mote yield. But still man, great job...ill be keepin up wit this one.


Truth is i never thought they'd get this big so fast. i'll take some good clones and build another room in my house and get a nice 600w HPS and do it all over again in a bigger room and be able to start with the retained knowledge i've learned so far. seeing all the comments on my first grow is really inspiring  and growing pot is just fun for me


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

are there any nute tips for flowering with MG 3 month feed?? i only vegged for 25 days befor turning lights back..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking good. Ask Slowmo77 on MG nutes buddie...
Plants are bushing nicely.


----------



## chfdaj (Aug 4, 2008)

nice plants i hope I have as good luck,  i guess the date on the camera is wrong


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

chfdaj said:
			
		

> nice plants i hope I have as good luck, i guess the date on the camera is wrong


yeah,. it resets every time i recharge the batteries


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 5, 2008)

ok... i think it was nute burn,... based on what and how much i fed them recently. the yellow leaves died and withered but no other leaves seem to be affected.  tomorrow i'm building a separate room to clone/veg in and my current room will be used as a bloom room when my 1000w HPS gets here.....does side lighting during vegging really help that much if you already have 500w overhead ????? i really like my veg lights but wiil improve it if i need to


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 6, 2008)

hey puff, check out my russian girls, they are in MG 3 month feed too, no extra nutes untill I flowered them and only minimal nutes up to the last couple feedings. MG seems to have what they need for quit a while. I am getting away from it because I have had some taste problems in the past, but it could have been caused by the expert 10-52-10 I was useing too, don't know for sure yet. I am not useing the expert anymore and am useing organic ferts to flower them this time, it's working pretty good for me so it should work for you too. I have my nutes in my journal if you want to see them.
puffnstuff

ps. is that class 3? I see a "auto" position there...I shoot HP


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 7, 2008)

yep....class III airsoft....these things rock !!! what is HP ?? i will definately read your journal


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 7, 2008)

i can only afford automatic toys , but one of my buddy's has some nice firepower


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 8, 2008)

UPDATE-so after sexing for 10 days and reallizing that i did'nt have enough light to flower , i restarted the veg cycle.the following pics are 39 days old and i'll veg until i get a 1000w HPS...prolly the end of the month.also gonna put them in pots cause they're too close to each other.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Plants are looking sweet... Bushing nicely... Nice setup


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 9, 2008)

well,.. after taking clones from all of the plants i've seen no signs of shock but i did notice some wierd infestation...can anyone tell me what kind of bug this is ??


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 9, 2008)

as you can see they are taking well to the re-vegging.looks like i got a gnarly sativa AND some good indicas..wish me luck on flowering


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

Good job buddie


----------



## andy52 (Aug 9, 2008)

looking good my friend


----------



## Tater (Aug 10, 2008)

That looks like the grow bug to, I caught it during my first grow.  Now I'm obsessed, I even started growing a pineapple in a burp and gurgle bucket in my living room.  Makes for a neat conversation piece along with my multitude of clonded house plants from the hydro store I frequent.  I find it fun and a good way to keep me out of trouble.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 10, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> That looks like the grow bug to, I caught it during my first grow. Now I'm obsessed, I even started growing a pineapple in a burp and gurgle bucket in my living room. Makes for a neat conversation piece along with my multitude of clonded house plants from the hydro store I frequent. I find it fun and a good way to keep me out of trouble.


roflmfao!!!!!!!!burp-n-gurgle bucket sounds really really really funny when you are baked


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 10, 2008)

woooowwwww !!!!!saying "pineapple burp-n-gurgle bucket" is a complete oral workout !!!!say it 3 or 4 times...lololol:rofl:


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 10, 2008)

hehehhe...airsoft...lol...can't believe how well they do on the "look's" of their toy gun's. class 3 is a class of weapons such as full auto machine guns, rocket launchers, grenads, etc. we CAN legaly own these in most states, not california though and thats the only reason I dont move there. they would throw me in prison for some of the guns I own perfectly legally in oregon. HP is "high power rifle" a class of shooting competition. there are 2 sub class's, the one I shoot in is called "service rifle". we use military rifles or their clones to shoot 4 different courses out to 600 yards with iron sights. lots of fun, but you cant do it with an airsoft, sorry. It looks real in the pic though.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 10, 2008)

mo pix as i promised....whats and average yield from a 1000w HPS ina cool tube forplants this size???thats a 2ft floro in the middle of the plants


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 10, 2008)

anybody got yield predictions ??? i'm really wondering


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 10, 2008)

I have never been anywere close in trying to guess about yeild, these days I just figure, what ever I get is more than I had. Besides, if you guess 2oz per plant and only get 1.5 you will be bummed, so just think 1/4z per plant and be plesantly surprised when it's more...lol
puff


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 10, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> I have never been anywere close in trying to guess about yeild, these days I just figure, what ever I get is more than I had. Besides, if you guess 2oz per plant and only get 1.5 you will be bummed, so just think 1/4z per plant and be plesantly surprised when it's more...lol
> puff


well, thats one way to look at it i guess(lol)but my buddy and I smoke a whole lot...not to mention my mom......


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 10, 2008)

Those are looking really pretty!!! The leaves look amazing


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks ...can't wait to flower !!!!!my next grow will be much better


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 10, 2008)

ok...it's 8-10-08, 7:00am and i just checked on my plants..they all have white hairs every where.....i still don't have my HPS yet...will that hurt ???


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

what are you doing to them vegin or flowering? also you said you did time you should know all inc on your skin is documented by police, just looking out for ya i know its a long shot but hey sometimes thats all they need.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> what are you doing to them vegin or flowering? also you said you did time you should know all inc on your skin is documented by police, just looking out for ya i know its a long shot but hey sometimes thats all they need.


not the tats that show..i got most of them after prison..and i'm veggin' till my 1000w HPS gets here


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 11, 2008)

Impressive plants mate... Are you also using fluorescents for flowering?? I'm also growing on fluoros and the result is no where near those pics... Keep up the good work... I am rebuilding my grow room, getting things fixed... Can hopefully post some nice looking pics my self in a while!
Stay safe!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 11, 2008)

ok,so your plants have matured to a point where theyve revealed sex.this is a good thing.they are now ready to have the lights flipped on them.if ytour having your hps rush delivered,id just flip the flours on them and give them a nice flush,and go ahead with your bloom nutes.this will give them a jump start,then when your hps gets there,youll be ready to rock and roll.whats your plans as far as heat control goes.did you order your hps with an aircooled hood? do you have a fan? these things are gonna be required an order to control the temps that a 1,000 watt hps gives off.they look amazing.cant wait to see how they end up.your keeping them very happy.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 11, 2008)

*your ladies are beautiful :48:*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 11, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> ok,so your plants have matured to a point where theyve revealed sex.this is a good thing.they are now ready to have the lights flipped on them.if ytour having your hps rush delivered,id just flip the flours on them and give them a nice flush,and go ahead with your bloom nutes.this will give them a jump start,then when your hps gets there,youll be ready to rock and roll.whats your plans as far as heat control goes.did you order your hps with an aircooled hood? do you have a fan? these things are gonna be required an order to control the temps that a 1,000 watt hps gives off.they look amazing.cant wait to see how they end up.your keeping them very happy.


i'm uing MG 3 onmth feed and it's only been a month and a half.....do you still recommend flushing ?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 11, 2008)

and yes, i got a 19"cooltube and fans and they will be cooled by the central A/C....i'll have no problems keeping the temps around 75F...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 11, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> Impressive plants mate... Are you also using fluorescents for flowering?? I'm also growing on fluoros and the result is no where near those pics... Keep up the good work... I am rebuilding my grow room, getting things fixed... Can hopefully post some nice looking pics my self in a while!
> Stay safe!


i think the reason my plants grew like they did under floro's had to do with the carefully controlled temp/humidity/lumen ratio...i used lots of floro's on 24/0 light cycle..after they were 15 days old they just kinda blasted off....i also recomend using FLORALICIOUS GROW during vegg as a foliar feed...lots of folks say they don't think it's needed but i swear by my results.....you've seen em'


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 12, 2008)

here's a leaf on a 5 gal bucket....i think i'll roll killer munchie pot cigars come harvest time...big fat quarter oz ones


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 12, 2008)

Filling in good buddy.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 13, 2008)

i just broke a gnarly branch !!  what do i do to fix it ...can it be fixed ???


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i just broke a gnarly branch !! what do i do to fix it ...can it be fixed ???


 

Old Hippie had wind ishues .lol.. I think thats how ya spell it.. Any ways hey check out his journal he could tell ya how to fix it buddy.. Good Luck..


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh they are not hermies man! Hermies don't exist:hubba: 
I started 15 seeds under a bunch of flrsc... They are all doing great... I hope I get 8 females :lama: 
Stay safe!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 13, 2008)

ok.....so i had to remove the blocks from under the tub...these things are growing at about 1-1/2" every day....hope my HPS gets here soon


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yummmm


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 18, 2008)

ok, so it's week 8....my 1000w HPS will be here soon. there was no way the plants were gonna flower to their potential while in that grow tub so i made the dicision to transplant into bigger pots. I snapped the top of one of the main stalks, but i splinted it and she seems to be doing fine...still not sure about bloom nutes..the three month feed is only 2 months old but it's a blend of nuted and un-nuted soils and perlite.i'm going to turn back the lights to 12/12 tonight...hope to have  my HPS within 2 weeks. I'm also gonna glue mylar to the walls before the HPS arrives. The irregular growth is due to the plants being so crowded...hopefully they'll even out now


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 18, 2008)

By the way...thats a 24 sqft room with 5 plants in it...no more than 4 next time


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

looking good buddy


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 19, 2008)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!! i'm finally ordering my light today.....prolly 3day ship it..

http://www.hydrowholesale.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=hydro&Product_Code=VAIRXB20&Category_Code=VAIRX

think that will make big buds ?? big good buds...mr. big is bud good...lolol


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

Sweet buddy.. Nice pick....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 22, 2008)

So i finally ordered my 1000w HPS and cooltube setup from HYDROWHOLESALE and it got here the next day. the total cost of the light system and a 50ft roll of mylar ony ran me $375 with shipping...I don't have a good fan but i picked up a 70 cfm pc fan today and it will work till' tomorrow......anyway here's more of my first grow


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 22, 2008)

just how many cfm's should i be moving through the cooltube ?????


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 25, 2008)

well i've had my light and home made fan set up for 2 days now and everything is perfect.....the girls could'nt be happier....the light on temps do not exceed 76f and does not drop below 60f when they are off...i figure around 8-10 more weeks.......LOTS OF BUDZ !!!!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 25, 2008)

Amazon forest buddy.lol.. Sweet grow buddy. Keep it up ... I don't know about the cool tube...IMO... I would thing pulling air away from the tube but I could be wrong...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow Puff, that's a jungle ya got there pal...I can't wait to see how they like that 1000 watt ...I can't even imagine...About how many watts of flouros did you use to veg  ??? Keep us Updated buddy


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 25, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Wow Puff, that's a jungle ya got there pal...I can't wait to see how they like that 1000 watt ...I can't even imagine...About how many watts of flouros did you use to veg ??? Keep us Updated buddy


12 x 40w T12's


----------



## tess (Aug 26, 2008)

Lookin good puff....cant wait 2 come 4 a smooke lol ;-p


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 27, 2008)

my first grow rules !!!!!!...i'm sooooohappy right now


----------



## tess (Aug 27, 2008)

There looking huuuge Puff hope mine turn like your's fan-Bloody-Tastic !! A***


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking Great Puff...Can't wait to see some of final product  ...So how's the mylar helping??? can you tell a big difference since putting it up??? Keep us Update pal...Keep 'em GREEN...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome buddy


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 27, 2008)

the mylar reflects the light off the walls and into the sides of the plants.....so yes,,,,there's quite a difference...the outer sides still recieve 5000 foot candles and the tops get about 7500-8500 FTC


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 27, 2008)

wow these things are off to a fast start..it's been less than 1 week of steady flower cycle...no bloom nutes yet though


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 27, 2008)

more


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 27, 2008)

man those are amozon plants! how old from seed now?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 27, 2008)

58 days ....world record ??????......i'm amazed at the rate of growth...they'll out grow the room for sure....i'll definitly use the same soil mix for my next grow..and the same T12 vegg light too


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sweet g row buddy.. One pat the shoulder thats it.lol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 27, 2008)

super p's.... yay MG and GH !!!!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 27, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Sweet g row buddy.. One pat the shoulder thats it.lol


lololol...no world record


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 28, 2008)

Lookin Good as usual...where would we be with MG eh ??? It does the trick ...Keep it Up Puff...keep the  pics comin


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 30, 2008)

well guys and gals,..looks like the magic is starting....... the plants are 61 day old and the tallest is 4-1/2 ft from the top of the soil. i'm seeing the buds growin' before my eyes..man this is great...can't wiat till' harvest !!!
                               :guitar: :bong1: :yay:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 30, 2008)

:watchplant:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 30, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 30, 2008)

does the water uptake need to be increased during flowering ?????


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 30, 2008)

Got some beauties Puff!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 30, 2008)

More water for sure...Those budsites need water to absorb in order for growth( i think) ...but i usually judge the amount of watering on the size of plant and what is to come...So at the beginning of flower i water almost every 2 days ...hope it helps, keep it up


----------



## someguy (Aug 30, 2008)

woah, big indoor lady. looks nice brrrroooooo


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 30, 2008)

so how often should ifeed and how often shouldi water and how much ????


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 30, 2008)

As ya know i'm not familiar with indoors...but i've been feeding my ladies a 15-30-15 every 7-10 days...with a feeding of reg MG in between ...and water a litre each day or so (very rough est.)...foliar feeding compost tea 2-3 times a week, every other day light misting foliar feed with just water...and some of my girls i'll feed about 2 litre's of compost tea a week...starting the tea more often as my soil and compost have been sucked dry of nutes in my buckets...Hope ya get it figured out...I'd hate to see some puny little buds on those girls


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 4, 2008)

C'mon Puff!!! Let's see those girls, how they been ??? i'm missin' 'em already  ...Let me know how the girls and you are a doin'...Here's some GREEN MOJO for the meantime ...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 4, 2008)

howdy all,well,..i've been checking my plants over from time to time to look for signs of hermies...none so far. i gave them all a good flushin' cause they were droopin' on me and now they look great again. i pulled each one at a time while flushing and looked them over with a magnifying glass and all i see is awesome female flower with the beginnings of trich production...my main PC's GPU crapped out on me so i'll have to send it back for replacement...until then i don't think i'll be posting any pics but i might get stoned enough and do it anyway....i just hate doing things on my laptop...but the girls look lovely and i think i know what to do as far as post-flush feeding goes...thanks for stopping by...


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

Awesome grow Puff


----------



## spacecake (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking Excellent Puff  Sorry you prob typed but what lamp you using to flower under 

Grreat Stuff


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 9, 2008)

the light is a 1000w HPS with cooltube...here are some bud pics...they had their first trichs after 17 days


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 9, 2008)

keep in mind that these plants are very large for an indoor grow with the shortest being 4ft from the soil and the tallest being around 7'(tied over)


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lookin Awesome Puff...God they're gonna be huge in about 4 weeks   ...it's gonna be sweet ...keep it up and keep it GREEN...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 9, 2008)

Are they in a closet or do they have their own whole room now??? i'd bet they're lovin' that 1000 watter...and how many girls do ya got flowering now?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 9, 2008)

they are in a 24sqft closet lined with mylar....there are 5 plants in there and even if i took one out there still would not be enough room IMO

                                                                                    :holysheep:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 10, 2008)

man....it's gonna be a very nice harvest...my first harvest ever...thanks MarP and everyone that helped (mr. MVP slowmo77)  I wish i could e-mail all of you samples..lolol:ccc: they have been flowering under a 1000w HPS for 19 days now...i figure the end of october ???


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 10, 2008)

:d :d :d


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 10, 2008)

:d


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 10, 2008)

One Heck of  a Grow ya got Puff...You're set come november  ...But seriously, it's like a jungle in there man , keep an eye on humidity and temps for sure...make sure you don't get any of this mildew ...Do you plan on less plants next time or just more room for the next grow??? all looks well tho, keep it up...Ya need help trimmin those girls up ya just give me a shout  ...oh by the way, ya plannin on orderin any beans for next grow or not?? i'm hopefully gonna be getting an order of AK beans sometime soon, then to begin the set-up   ...don't be surprised if i need a walkthrough wheni set everything up :doh:  ...so what kinda feeding are you using right now??? are you still using the MG or not?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 10, 2008)

they are still in the MG but i'm now feeding them 2-1/2 tsp of schultz 15-30-15 and 1-1/2 tbsp of GH floralicous bloom per 5 gallons of tap water weekly


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 10, 2008)

is it the bloom burst MG or the regular MG or whatever??? i'm not sure the npk ratio but i know the bloom burst is better to just use for maybe the first 3-4 feedings i guess...it's better to encourage flowering after showing sex i believe...oh and do ya foliar feed??? keep it up and keep it GREEN...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 10, 2008)

MG 3 month feed soil


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 17, 2008)

WELL HERE YOU GO, MORE PICS OF FAT BUDS GROWN IN MG...I'VE PROLLY PICKED AN OZ WET OFF ON OF THE PLANTS BUT THE STONE IS AWESOME.....GONNA GET 2 MORE 600W GALAXY BALLASTS AND MOVE TO A BIGGER ROOM(8X8X8) SO I'LL HAVE 360,000 LUMENS TO FLOWER WITH:hubba: ..GONNA GO FOR 10 PLANTS NEXT TIME


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 17, 2008)

Mo Pix:d :d


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 18, 2008)

What Do Ya'll Think ????


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2008)

*I think you gotta room full of beautiful ladies PM. :hubba: *


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 18, 2008)

wow thats a nice 1st grow up got there fam.good going cant wait to see more o your grow


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 18, 2008)

It's great Puff...The nugs are gettin niiice and big  ...Some are huge it looks like...I can't wait to see how much these ladies bring in ...I'm thinkin you're gonna have a forest when ya get the 600's , a verry nice skunky forest  ...If ya can, try to get some close up trich shots or just close-ups of the nugs ...Keep it up Puff and keep it GREEN...


----------



## DownSouth34 (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome Ladies Puff!!! 360,000 lumens for the next grow.....good lord the sticky goodness you will have.


----------



## stoneylove (Sep 18, 2008)

Those are some serious plants. You're blowing my first grow away. Come on over and party with me and the old lady. I'll pack the first bong.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 18, 2008)

stoneylove said:
			
		

> Those are some serious plants. You're blowing my first grow away. Come on over and party with me and the old lady. I'll pack the first bong.


sure....lolol. i wish i could share with everybody


----------



## msge (Sep 18, 2008)

I Want To Grow Up To Be Just Like Puff Monkey
Awesome Plants


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 18, 2008)

could'nt have done it without the pointers and tips you all gave me and most thanks to MarP...to think,....i was just looking for picturs of good bud online cause i was out.....i came across this website and decided to start growing my own ... thanks again...to all the fox farm fanatics out there; Don't under estimate the power of MG ....even when in the hands of a noob...lololol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 18, 2008)

you guys wanna hear somethin' cool ???................ i got 5 flavors from bagseed with chunky thick buds on em'....1 of them hermied but i picked all the nanners(about 7 of them over 5 days) and they don't seem to be re-popping up...so that rocks too...the bud in the pics was 3 weeks old when i picked it...had to smoke something


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 19, 2008)

Puff, nice lookin' bud mang...Haven't heard much from ya lately, hows everthing been??? aah i cannot believe you're leaving a herm in the crop , but ya do what ya gotta do ...It's nice growing bagseed tho isn't it , i've got at least 5-7 flavors/scents  in my crop...it's just that i've not gotten to try but 3 of the 10 ...welp, i'm gonna throw up some bud pics in the journal...keep it GREEN...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 19, 2008)

man these things are getting fatter by the day


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 22, 2008)

here are some little buds i picked to smoke on for now...they are from the lower branches and have been flowering for 4 weeks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 22, 2008)

*Nothing wrong with taking a sample every now and then.  *


----------



## kronikiwi (Sep 22, 2008)

cool man..well done!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 22, 2008)

what do you guys think about using 4 of those 150w $20 bulbs for under canopy lighting ????i have a LOT of small buds down low that dont get much light..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 22, 2008)

*About all ya can do is give it a try and see what happens.  *


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 22, 2008)

is the under side of the plants more sesitive and easier to burn ???or should i be cool with 10" or so between plant and light?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 22, 2008)

*Just do the hand test PM. If it's hot on the back of your hand then it's hot on the plants.  *


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 22, 2008)

i thought about building my next grow room with a plexiglass floor and putting a butt load of T5's under it and use those tall skinny pots ....i just might do it to boost efficiency.....is two 1000w digital ballasts enough to light an 8x8x8 room ???? they should rock out at around 360,000 lumens...


----------



## Dexter (Sep 22, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> what do you guys think about using 4 of those 150w $20 bulbs for under canopy lighting ????i have a LOT of small buds down low that dont get much light..



Hi _Puff Monkey, _From my experience it's really not worth it, Have not read this entire grow but it seems your a fair way along in bloom. If the buds down low are very small and whispy you should probably cut the stems off at the trunk. The plant still needs to give them energy/food. You don't really want the plant producing any new stem atm, keep your focus up top.

By cutting these back and essentialy opening up the canopy from bottom to top you allow more reflective light into the buds that count, also more circulation of air around the flowers (less likelyhood of mold).
Now i would consider adding a few of them lights
 Hope this helps a little and good luck


----------



## Dexter (Sep 22, 2008)

Any chance Puff you could take another grow room pic but straight after or b4 light out/on w flash. I can't see **** with that hps on
Dexter
Edit: also... excellent growing Sir


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 22, 2008)

yea the ladies don't take very well pics in their lights for some reason ...but let's see a few pics of that diesel girl  ...throw in a couple trich and cola shots if you can ...but the plan w/ the 150's may work, but you're definately gonna have to keep some serious ventilation goin' ...i'm not too familiar w/ indoors but from what i know it sounds like a plan to me ...I'm still a little unclear about your plan with the plexiglass and T5's ...are you pretty much saying your going to layer the area under the plexi on the ground with the T'5s? It seems like a great idea, lotta work, but good idea ...I'm not so sure of the efficiency it'll have , but that's some serious thinkin Puff  ...Keep it Up


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 22, 2008)

im not sure but i think i read somewhere that its useless to put lights under your plant because the bottom of the leaves don't use the light or something like that.. i would do some research on it before i spent the time and money setin up bottom lights. jmo


----------



## Truthwizard (Sep 22, 2008)

The perlite does indeed seem to make a difference...That may be something worth trying... I'll be watching your progress... Looks good right now...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 23, 2008)

Thats right ! i gave one the chop after only 4 weeks....dude looked like a lady, but the he/she was sticky and i got a 1/2 lb. wet ....heres a few pics of the condemned..........


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 23, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> im not sure but i think i read somewhere that its useless to put lights under your plant because the bottom of the leaves don't use the light or something like that.. i would do some research on it before i spent the time and money setin up bottom lights. jmo


not for the leaves, but the buds underneath the canopy during flowering...lots of little underdevloped buds down there with 5-6ft plants in a 24sqft room...


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 23, 2008)

i'd say so, it would be worth tryin, worst case is that it does nothing.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice lookin' chop Puff ...I bet it's great smoke  , let us know ...So have ya figured out the yield on it yet??? When ya getta chance get us a few pics of the grow room ...i'm bout to throw up a few pics in the journal, keep it up man...Keep it GREEN...


----------



## spacecake (Sep 25, 2008)

Haha Puff man  Looking evil but I suppose id also be with those buds 

Hugs


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 25, 2008)

argle bargle !!!!! i found seeds:cry: :confused2: but for the life of me i cant find any male flowers....so i had to pul another one it had nanners....but on the plus side, there is now room for the other 3 plants....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 25, 2008)

heres my ventilation,....i tapped the a/c duct in the wall for room cooling and the light has it's own blower and is cooled from the other room.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 25, 2008)

i use the blue jug to mix 5 gal. of feed at a time.pretty simple, but i'm building a new room befor the end of the week. i'm gonna build walls in an upstairs bedroom to devide it into 3 rooms, 1 to work in, 1 to veg in and 1 to flower in complete with all the carbon bells and climate controlled whistles


----------



## Uncle Dolge Monster (Oct 2, 2008)

I read in Jorges' book that the underside of the leaves are fragile and do not like light, so I would not install the lights below.

Nice lookin plants!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 12, 2008)

well it's been awhile since i updated my journal so here it is...i've smoked or given away about a pound from 4 of the 5 plants i had....i got 1 left but i don't think it'll hold me over until next harvest.. this is my first and last soil grow as i have purchased an E&F system.


----------



## spacecake (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow Puff can I be your friend  A pounds loads ..........

Peace

PS whats a EF system ? I checked net looks cool  Hydro?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 13, 2008)

spacecake said:
			
		

> Wow Puff can I be your friend  A pounds loads ..........
> 
> Peace


you suuurrree can lolololol...i guess the soil grow was just a trial to see if i could do it...now it's time for "bigger" ...i'm giving the last one the chop soon...i think the pot it's in is too small and the nutes are whacked out bad


----------



## Organix4Sho (Oct 18, 2008)

is that an ionic breeze I see in there?
does it help at all smell wise?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 18, 2008)

actually it's just a tower fan...i use carbon filters for the smell and they do a fantastic job.the $50 can filter 2600 is a great buy...2 of them would work well in a medium sized room..


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 19, 2008)

looking good my friend... cleaning up,  improving the growth cycle will be ideal..  but so far  looking great..


----------



## zipflip (Mar 27, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## BurntBuddah (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow really nice hope my turn out good havnt even germinated yet =[ or got my full setup ready


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah, this was my fisrt and last dirt grow...i'm currently on my first uninterupted hydro grow..


----------



## jimmark7 (Dec 29, 2009)

what waas the height at harvest?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 5, 2010)

between 4 and 7 feet.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 3, 2014)

WOW what a nice set of mj leaves so very helhy good eford you sure got the green thumb.8


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 3, 2014)

8planets8 said:


> WOW what a nice set of mj leaves so very helhy good eford you sure got the green thumb.8



 how do you even find these threads?  You must be tokin some FIRE...


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 3, 2014)

What does    HXXP  mean   like i said great grow 8 help please THANK YOU ALL YOU ARE TEACHING ME THINGS I AM READING EVERY DAY MY PLANTS SLOWED DOWN GROWING I MOVED MY TUB UP TO 14 INCHES DOES ANYONE NO IF THAT IS TO CLOSE i put my hand at the top of the plaNTS AND IS NOT HOT I SHOULD NO IN A FEW HOURes AS I CHECK THEM CONSTANTLY HOW COULD I TELL IF THEY ARE TP CLOSE TO MY MH 600 WATTS ALSO ONE CFL SMALL IT GETS WARM IN MY TENT SO I TURN ON THE CENTRAL AIR IT SEEMS TO WORK PLUS I HAVE 3 SMALL FANS BLOWING ON THE PLANTS FOR STRONG STEMS AND STABLE PLANTS ANY ONE CARE TO ANSWER. Thank You all ps and this hoby keeps me out of thuoble,but this makes me happy any one herd if OHIO is enacting regerstration for legal pot i herd in november they need more signicksures sorry cant spell to good i only made it to the 8th grad twice, thoses were bad days but they almost had enough 2 years ago its going to happen i no it is taxes ohio is cheap police stated they pull you over for nothing and serch your car with dogs and everything they tried to kill me 2 times,sorry about it if i bummed any one out.JUST NOT RIGHT THEY TAZERED ME TO AND BEAT THE LIVING DAY OUT OF ME AND MADE SURE NOT TO INJURE MY FACE BUT THEY BROKE MY LEFT SHOULDER IN 2 PLACES BOY DID THAT HURT O YEA AND 1 RIB WAS BROKIN TO MY WHOLE LEFT SIDE OF MY CHEST HAD A BIG BRUSE You all herd about the man and woman were shot to death by 69 bullets and the cop says he was afraid of them after a high speed chase, the whole police department was involed the 2 persons had nothing on them executed. One of the cops who was on the front of the hood of the peoples car he started crying he kept saying i was afraid of my life and about 17 cops shot them at the same time im sorry it just remined me of the guy who done time i been there to, no song and dance I WONT DESCRIBE what happened to me and my 2 years good thing i was alot younger to defend my self .i did not break much of a crime first time felon,that is why i fond this great place to learn better and some felloship i will stop now. good day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2014)

Sounds like you have been thru hell 8. So sorry. If we could just get you to post in your own thread it would be so much easier. We all want to help you but you need to ask questions in your own thread.  We are glad you are here.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 3, 2014)

Are your plants a sativa and indicta cross and what is the name of your strain? man i hope you are haveing a party and inviting me lol???????????  8 those leaves are sooooooo cool 8


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2014)

8, if you look at the date of the posts, this thread is 5 years old so the original poster probably won't be answering you.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes i just fond that out i dont no how to post could you school me??  Thanks guys i wold ask more questions if i could figer this site out,for instanch i had to chang my password 20 times befor it fineally works now takes me a while but i will learn with almost every ones help. God bless you all for helping me 8


----------



## BenfukD (Jun 3, 2014)

888

click "New thread"  in here
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=3

you can share what ever ya want as long with in rules.  But that sub forum is your place to start.

and there is nothing wrong with pulling up old post's.  there's great stuff in them as like some the new post they making now  and if the Moderators don't like the old posts they should not allow them to be replied too


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 3, 2014)

8..... check this out. It will help...

hxxp://voices.yahoo.com/proper-internet-forum-message-board-etiquette-222402.html

Copy and paste that url into your browser and then change the "hxxp" to "http".


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2014)

8, the hxxp was changed from http.  We didn't used to allow live links. BUT WE DO NOW.  so that is cool, thank you Hackerman, i wish i had read that when i started.. I made lots of mistakes. That is a great link.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 4, 2014)

Great grow goin be perfect you sure got a good imigination!!!!!!!!!! Keep up the good work................................8


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 4, 2014)

I already have http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t= in my browser so why should i do what you sugested? I'm mixed up but i do understand what you all mean by the links by being linked to another page i dont no that much about computers i taught myself in prison i do have a powerpoint excell words certafercation but with my memory i have a hard time with short term memory but the more i read it seems my brain is retianing more our brains are like working out if we work our brains we become more intelegent.i started a thread about quiting smokeing  cigareets check it out,i'm interested in anyone who has quit because it is a really bad habit.not to mention the money you save i have a nation wide number that is a fondation that will text you and coach you thru the withdrawal,plus they will send you free packets of nicotine patches,anything free i'm for i just got a bottle of super duper plant nutes being sent to me for free.there are alot of free things on the internet you just got to look every where.   Thank's my friends check out my thread one of the members schooled me on how to start a post thread,and i no i'm not soposed to spell in capitable letters but i make less mistakes.is it ok with you all??????????????? Im also a 1 finger typer,so it takes me forever to respond,i got about 25 emails from this site i can't keep up my eyes bother me so bad i need a joint,my son smokes i'm going to get some from him soon. Later thank's again i got alot of funny storys i been tru hell and back but i am still learning and i love to learn new things i think i'm going back to my hydro kit after this soil grow my plants are growing slow must be the m grow i'll go back to what i suceeded  in i had 6 ft plants my 3rd try now its all in my brain this soil is playing with my mined.


----------

